# Which glue? Wood to brass



## LisaC (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a brass spindle that has a wooden whorl (the black you see is just cover tubing… the shaft is pure brass)

http://www.knittinganyway.com/products/spindolyn.htm

It was secured with some kind of rubbry silicon glue that didn't stay put… and eventually detriorated with friction so now the whorl slides down the shaft (this thing works like a top and you spin it around with the weight of yarn on the shaft and resting on the whorl).

What kind of glue do I want to use to fix this thing? And how might I apply it?


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

pen turners C A glue. wood craft or rockler will have it.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

CA is a great choice, Gorilla Glue will work too.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I always use http://www.thistothat.com someone here suggested it a while ago… can't quite remember who brought it up though.


----------



## LisaC (Oct 10, 2009)

Which is interesting… because Gorilla Glue and CA glues are not what it recommended. Confusing!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

the brass tubes in pens are sometimes affixed with CA, and with the little amount of force applied on a pen, it will hold up. I have had a few problems with CA and the brass tubes holding well enough.

My recommendation is to use a 2 part epoxy… I have used that in the past on brass/wood combos and haven't had it fail yet. Just be sure to rough up the brass a bit to get rid of any tarnish and give a better grip to the glue you use.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

The Gorilla Glue Company has several options for this type of gluing.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

JB Weld or Weldbond.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I vote for CA (Superglue). Thin bodied will flow in and bond to cover more surface area.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Lots of opinions here and mine will be one more. I'd use epoxy. It's a pain to work with but i've always had good luck with it in wood to metal.


----------

